# Tyco Loews Theater Instructions



## UPGrandson (Mar 6, 2011)

I just picked up a Tyco Loews Theater kit off of e-bay, but it didn't include the instruction sheet. Any ideas of where I may get a copy? I've searched Google with no luck.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you see this IHC one on ebay? Is it possible it the same as the old Tyco kit? Maybe contact the seller and explain that you have a kit but no instructions ... maybe he'd be kinda enough to send you a copy?

ebay # 120693448095

Not sure if this link will work ... bad luck with ebay links ... if not, use ebay item number, above.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Scale-Train-...448095?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c19e3dd9f 

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The link works TJ.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How hard can it be to build without instructions ?
Try searching images and collect pictures.


----------

